# ALERT: No Bows Allowed On Amtrak Trains But Firearms Are Allowed



## bab262 (Mar 12, 2011)

I also contacted Amtrak about this matter a month ago via email. I finally got a response that they were forwarding my request to the "Operations Department" for review, whatever that means. In my message to Amtrak I stated that I believe if a terrorist were to board Amtrak, in all honestly a bow and arrow is about one of the most useless items to use, given how long it takes to get all the equipment out and an arrow nocked all for one shot!

I also got in touch with the ATA and they are investigating the issue as well. I would really like to be able to ride Amtrak this fall in IL during the hunting season.


----------



## redhairedfury (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree, I think this issue should be getting more attention in the archery world. So I can take up to 11 pounds of ammo, but I can't take six arrows locked up in the storage car? 
http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/12/01/just-in-time-for-the-holidays-amtrak-lifts-ban-on-guns/


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

haha, thanks for the good laugh. oh, Amtrak. might as well ban spoon and forks too.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

haloist said:


> haha, thanks for the good laugh. oh, Amtrak. might as well ban spoon and forks too.


Thats no joke did you know gangsta's can/will use a lighter to head said spoon then use it to torture you, a very searious weapon:frusty:

I thank the O.P. for his efforts in all our behalf and would ask he relays a message to Amtrak next time he talks with them:elf_moon:


----------



## NOLTO (Jul 12, 2010)

After contacting some Representatives and senators and various organizations etc Representative Jacobsson was kind enough to some looking into this for me since I still havnt directly recieved an answer to my email to Amtrak.

Below is the email response that Representative Jacobsson recieved when she forwarded my email to Amtrak, *NOTE :* I have omittee my full name from the email and replaced it with ******* .

Dear ********,

Here is the response from Amtrak.


---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Lang, Ray <[email protected]>
Date: Fri, May 20, 2011 at 3:33 PM
Subject: RE: Amtrak Trains Allow Firearms and Ammo but not Bows and Arrows
To: Naomi Jakobsson <[email protected]>



Representative Jacobsson:



Thanks for forwarding me the email you received from your constituent ******, about Amtrak’s policy regarding archery equipment in checked baggage.



******** is correct is stating that Amtrak banned the transportation of weapons in checked baggage on our trains after 9/11. Last year, Congress adopted legislation (P.L. 11-117) requiring Amtrak to allow certain firearms (long guns) in checked baggage. Upon passage of that legislation, Amtrak initiated an effort to install high security gun lockers in each of our baggage cars and at each station where we accept checked baggage. 



As ******* also pointed out, Archery Equipment and many other items are prohibited from being transported in checked baggage for security and safety reasons and I am sorry that ******* was not able to take their journey aboard the train with their equipment. 



Items prohibited from being transported in checked baggage aboard our trains are listed on our web site, Amtrak.com, and I have included the relevant section from the web page below. 



Again, I am sorry that ******* was unaware of this guideline and had to make different arrangements to get their Archery equipment to their final destination. 



Please let me know if I can be of further assistance to you.



Sincerely,



Ray Lang

Senior Director, Government Affairs

Amtrak
______________________________ ______________________________ _________

And below is the legislation 
legislation (P.L. 11-117)

PUBLIC LAW 111–117—DEC. 16, 2009 123 STAT. 3061

SEC. 159. (a) AMTRAK SECURITY EVALUATION.—
No later than
180 days after the enactment of this Act, Amtrak, in consultation
with the Assistant Secretary of Homeland Security (Transportation
Security Administration), shall submit a report to Congress that
contains—
(1) a comprehensive, system-wide, security evaluation; and
(2) proposed guidance and procedures necessary to implement
a new checked firearms program.
(b) DEVELOPEMENT AND IMPLEMENTATION OF GUIDANCE AND
PROCEDURES.—
(1) IN GENERAL.—Not later than one year after the enactment
of this Act, Amtrak, in consultation with the Assistant Secretary,
shall develop and implement guidance and procedures to carry
out the duties and responsibilities of firearm storage and carriage
in checked baggage cars and at Amtrak stations that accept checked
baggage.
(2) SCOPE.—The guidance and procedures developed under
paragraph (1) shall—
(A) permit Amtrak passengers holding a ticket for a specific
Amtrak route to place an unloaded firearm or starter pistol
in a checked bag on such route if—
(i) the Amtrak station accepts checked baggage for
such route;
(ii) the passenger declares to Amtrak, either orally
or in writing, at the time the reservation is made or not
later than 24 hours before departure, that the firearm
will be placed in his or her bag and will be unloaded;
(iii) the firearm is in a hard-sided container;
(iv) such container is locked; and
(v) only the passenger has the key or combination
for such container;
(B) permit Amtrak passengers holding a ticket for a specific
Amtrak route to place small arms ammunition for personal
use in a checked bag on such route if the ammunition is
securely packed—
(i) in fiber, wood, or metal boxes; or
(ii) in other packaging specifically designed to carry
small amounts of ammunition; and
(C) include any other measures needed to ensure the safety
and security of Amtrak employees, passengers, and infrastructure,
including—
(i) in fiber, wood, or metal boxes; or
(ii) in other packaging specifically designed to carry
small amounts of ammunition; and
(c) DEFINITIONS.—
(1) For purposes of this section, the term ‘‘checked baggage’’
refers to baggage transported that is accessible only to select
Amtrak employees.
So the next step is to see what can be done to draft new legislation to allow for the transportation of Archery Items in Checked Baggage on Amtrak Trains.
*They really should Ban Forks and Knives in the Dinning Car on Amtrak Trains because that TROUT THEY SERVED ME WAS SO BAD IT SHOULD BE OUT LAWED, it tasted like CREAM OF CARP... really bad carpukey:*


----------



## NOLTO (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.airowgun.com/pellet.php

Airow Gun Features:
Delivers an impressive 675 fps (*using a 70 lb bow at 29 inch draw). 
Patent Pending 8-shot revolving loader sets-up your next shot with ease. 
Mounts to most compound and recurve bows with aluminum risers. 
Easy installation and use. Arrow is pre-cut. Just attach nock to string and adjust mount. 
So now how will Amtrak deal with this Airow Gun Kit once it is installed on a bow, is it now classified a Bow or A Firearm?


----------

